# Identyfy snake  to my house



## grama01 (Nov 1, 2011)

Yesterday I opened the front door and this snake was happily laying there. I did manage to take a picture and would like it identified. The snake then made it's way under the house where I store many things.
Is it a variey that I should be concerned about?
Regards
Mario


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 1, 2011)

i was wrong sorry


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 1, 2011)

Can you give us some more information? Particularly where you are from, how big it was and if you were able to see any markings on it's head/face? (i know ther is a pic, but i still can't quite make out accurately any markings around its face.)


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 1, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Can you give us some more information? Particularly where you are from, how big it was and if you were able to see any markings on it's head/face? (i know ther is a pic, but i still can't quite make out accurately any markings around its face.)


yer...


----------



## imported_Varanus (Nov 1, 2011)

I wouldn't be getting this one confused with a Keelback. Looks like a young Eastern Brown to me.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 1, 2011)

I noticed the bricks now lol, gonna assume about 60cm?

I'm leaning heavily toward a brown or to lesser extent some kind of whip. Defo not a keelback though.



imported_Varanus said:


> I wouldn't be getting this one confused with a Keelback. Looks like a young Eastern Brown to me.


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 1, 2011)

I would say an Eastern Brown but it would be good to see the head bit better.


----------



## grama01 (Nov 1, 2011)

Well that's a relief. Thanks


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 1, 2011)

It shouldn't be lol. 



grama01 said:


> Well that's a relief. Thanks


----------



## Beard (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm thinking an EB juv.


----------



## grama01 (Nov 1, 2011)

Unfortunately that all the pictures I have of it. I live in the Northern Beaches (Collaroy) of Sydney.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Nov 1, 2011)

grama01 said:


> Well that's a relief. Thanks



Hope that dosen't mean you killed it!


----------



## CamdeJong (Nov 1, 2011)

I also think young eastern brown, definitely not a keelback.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 1, 2011)

Same here Juv easten Brown / Whip Snake .Wouldnt have that hanging around ! Speacialy if you have Kids


----------



## grama01 (Nov 1, 2011)

No it's alive and I think somewhere under the house. Should I get someone to find and remove it or will it go away by itself?


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 1, 2011)

I'll call eastern brown in that case.


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 1, 2011)

an eastern brown is the second most venomous land snake in the world........


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 1, 2011)

ok looks like I'm going a bit against the crowd but I reckon _Demansia psammophis (yellow faced whip snake)_


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 1, 2011)

jordanmulder said:


> ok looks like I'm going a bit against the crowd but I reckon _Demansia psammophis (yellow faced whip snake)_


yer well thats what my second choice was but ....


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 1, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> yer well thats what my second choice was but ....



Or maybe your third?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 1, 2011)

When I first looked at it I agreed with you Jordan, but I tried blowing it up real bit and what looked to be a light patch behind the eye really isn't present. So I am not sure it is a D.psamophis. Hard to tell from the pic.


----------



## PythonLegs (Nov 1, 2011)

Mate, you should probably call out a snake-catcher. I'm sure someone can point you in the right direction..


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 1, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Or maybe your third?


no i thought keelback then yellow faced whip


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 1, 2011)

grama01 said:


> No it's alive and I think somewhere under the house. Should I get someone to find and remove it or will it go away by itself?


If you see it again, call a snake catcher. if it's just a young brown snake, then it is probably passing through and will not stay under the house. 
Looks like a type of whipsnake from the pics and again, it probably wont like living under your house.
They can be hard to find once you lose sight of them, even more so if they had a scare.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Nov 1, 2011)

Yellow faced whip, where you are, very unlikely a brown


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm not familiar with any of the snakes from that area but i'm getting much more of a EB feel off that than a YFS. I can see a smudge on the nape that could be the reminants of juvie patterning and the pic makes it look like it has flared it's neck out the same way nuchalis do but not the way i've seen any of our whips go. If the flaring is just from the picture then and the snake was from somwhere more inland or north i could be convinced that it is a lesser black or one of the other smaller whips but without a strike through the eye i don't think i could call a YFS a possibility.

It is a little skinny... for a brown though.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Nov 1, 2011)

Never seen a Brown in Collaroy, but dont risk your life on it..lol......Whip!


----------



## Sel (Nov 1, 2011)

Cockney_Red said:


> Yellow faced whip, where you are, very unlikely a brown



I disagree, i lived on the north shore and we had browns in our backyard.


----------



## snakes123 (Nov 1, 2011)

grama01 said:


> Unfortunately that all the pictures I have of it. I live in the Northern Beaches (Collaroy) of Sydney.



Wow i was surfing there with school today, you see us? Sorry nothing to do with the snake haha


----------



## SteveNT (Nov 1, 2011)

Sounds like it's 50% het for trouble.


----------



## jase75 (Nov 1, 2011)

Im pretty sure it's a Eastern Brown.


----------



## snakeg56 (Nov 1, 2011)

I Saved the pic and enhanced it and yes it's an Eastern Brown


----------



## PythonLegs (Nov 1, 2011)

Siigh..I'll do it then. This bloke's in woongarrah, supposedly he knows what he's doing- 0438 280 168- he'll give you free advice. I think call out is like $50.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Nov 2, 2011)

Sel said:


> I disagree, i lived on the north shore and we had browns in our backyard.


where on the beaches were you....


----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 2, 2011)

Sprinkler looks like a cosy place to hide under.


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 2, 2011)

just took a second look and I agree with the others.... Eastern Brown. Just make sure you don't shovel it and have some respect for our native wildlife... if the snake hangs around call a snake catcher and instruce your kids what to do if they see a snake.


----------



## thebluesnake (Nov 2, 2011)

It looks a bit like a black bellied swamp snake/ marsh snake


----------



## galeru (Nov 2, 2011)

looks like a swamp snake, not completely sure. Browns can often be confused with swamp snakes. Swamp snakes are harmless but browns i would be worried about.


----------



## Sel (Nov 2, 2011)

cockney red- Near Dee Why


----------



## najanaja (Nov 2, 2011)

ive lived half my life on the northern beaches...

just by the quickest of glances i can tell it is a whip snake..

i have never come across a eastern in the Coll area and this is to slender to be one..
and looks like the other 1000 whips i caght in the area..

Juvi browns atthat size in Sydney are not so uniformed in colour...

But i will bet my savings on that being a Whip Snake


----------



## -Peter (Nov 2, 2011)

We dont get a lot of calls for brown snakes on the Nth Shore unless you go as far as Hornsby or out to Kuringai National Pk.
I doubt its a marsh snake, they dont behave like that usually. It could be a Yellow faced whip though seems a little bulky but unless otherwise proven I would stick with eastern brown just to play it safe. Theres WIRES or Sydney Wildlife or that company that Snakepimp works for.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 2, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about a snake catcher. Unless of course you have a dog, cat or small kids. But saying that, if there's one like that then you've got more in your area. The best snake is the one you can see in my opinion. Just be mindful about lifting pots or tin etc (wear gloves when gardening). It won't go out of its way to attack you , but more so it'll go out of its way to get away from you. From a distance they are fascinating to watch  I don't know what it is from that shot either - I'd err on the side of caution and treat it like a brown.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Nov 2, 2011)

Sel said:


> cockney red- Near Dee Why


Lived in DY for years, never seen or heard of a brown....never seen a brown anywhere on the beaches, through to the peninsular.....however you come back up Mona Vale rd a couple of K's to Ingleside, and you are in brown snake central, I have afew customers on the properties up there, and they have all lost pets or livestock to browns...they are very common!
Down on the coastal fringe, you will find Whips, Swampie's, Crowns, all very common....the odd black, and BHS, iF VERY FORTUNATE...



PythonLegs said:


> Siigh..I'll do it then. This bloke's in woongarrah, supposedly he knows what he's doing- 0438 280 168- he'll give you free advice. I think call out is like $50.


It would cost him 50 bucks in squirt for the round trip...lol


----------



## chrisoo (Nov 3, 2011)

im definat on that its a black bellied marsh snake i have them all the time at mine at narrabeen i just relocate them up at wakhurst if u ever get your hands on it or see it again give us msg n ill relocate it for u they are mildly venomous but not agressive just dont kill it


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 4, 2011)

we have had callouts for browns close to that area and my co worker removed one from mossman. A bloke called us out to brookvale where a large brownsnake was uncovered in his garden and it went under his house.
Glad i dont live there on cause out my way they are a far more common species in the remnant cumberland plain bushland .


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 4, 2011)

What's going on with its neck? Has to be a GTS doesn't it??


----------



## Cockney_Red (Nov 5, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> we have had callouts for browns close to that area and my co worker removed one from mossman. A bloke called us out to brookvale where a large brownsnake was uncovered in his garden and it went under his house.
> Glad i dont live there on cause out my way they are a far more common species in the remnant cumberland plain bushland .


 2 places, I'd least expect to find a brown


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Nov 5, 2011)

A contentious one...

I must admit that when I first looked at the photo I immediately thought “Whip Snake”. It was only after I began examining it more carefully that I realized things were not as they should be for a whip. Under magnification the eye appears as a black circle, lacking the black tail to the comma underneath. The size of the eye is also too small, especially for a half grown animal. On a full-sized whip the eye occupies a good two-thirds of the lateral head profile. What is definitive for me though, is the tail. That tail does NOT belong to a whip snake. It is far too short and tapers far too quickly.

The attributes of the snake do fit that of a juvenile Eastern Brown. They can be a slender build for a large elapid and this specimen is looking skanky and in need of a good feed. The slightly darker blotches on the crown of the head and the nape would correlate with the original juvenile pigment there. It appears to be developing the pale head and neck seen in some adults. As for the area, Collaroy stretches back from the beach a fair way and there used to be a lot of bush at the back of Narrembeen Lakes and either side of the road through there – Terry Hills Rd I think. So you have some extensive bushland not that far away. Just as an aside, a mate and I used to chase Jacky Dragons in the shrubs on Dee Why beach as kids. It could also have been transported in with landscape supplies or firewood or similar by a neighbour.
It is not a Marsh Snake – either colour form, although I have only ever seen the lighter ones with dark heads in Sydney. It lacks the distinctive facial markings and only the head should vary in colour to the rest of the body.

I cannot think of any other potential candidates, so I would reckon it’s a young Eastern Brown Snake.

Blue

Forgot to include that Marsh Snake has very dark ventrals (grey-black) and this animal has white or off-white, as can be seen around the throat area.


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 5, 2011)

Bluetongue1 said:


> A contentious one...
> 
> I must admit that when I first looked at the photo I immediately thought “Whip Snake”. It was only after I began examining it more carefully that I realized things were not as they should be for a whip. Under magnification the eye appears as a black circle, lacking the black tail to the comma underneath. The size of the eye is also too small, especially for a half grown animal. On a full-sized whip the eye occupies a good two-thirds of the lateral head profile. What is definitive for me though, is the tail. That tail does NOT belong to a whip snake. It is far too short and tapers far too quickly.
> 
> ...



That settles it....


----------

